# Best Place to Find a Business Partner/Owner?



## TshirtMan818 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey all,

We're a successful t-shirt printing/embroidery company in the San Fernando Valley, CA, that has been in business for 15 years. Our owner wants to semi-retire, so we're looking for a partner with integrity to help run the whole place, and we've been having problems trying to find someone like this. Where would you recommend that we post the job?

Thank you!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

I would be very cautious with this. It's going to be on the most important hires you've ever made and will set the path for the company. A trial run might even be a good idea for a few weeks. You could look at other shops in the area to see who's looking for something new. Post on Craigslist and other jobs boards. Really interview them on their problem solving skills.


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

YOu might check with the SGIA. Here's a link to their employment classifieds. https://www.sgia.org/industry/classifieds/classifieds-employment


----------



## watchdaride (Sep 17, 2009)

how about gofundme


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

watchdaride said:


> how about gofundme


That goes to show how much I don't know about gofundme. I didn't know they were site that people went to for employment. I would have never looked to them to hire someone or seek employment with other companies there.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,
There are so many areas in which we can find Business Partners.those are Social Network,Dedicated Online Partner Finding Sites,Online Networking Groups,Family, Friends and Colleagues.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

TshirtMan818 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> We're a successful t-shirt printing/embroidery company in the San Fernando Valley, CA, that has been in business for 15 years. Our owner wants to semi-retire, so we're looking for a partner with integrity to help run the whole place, and we've been having problems trying to find someone like this. Where would you recommend that we post the job?
> 
> Thank you!


 I mean no offence but I already find your company confusing. You say your biz. is looking for a partner/owner and you are having trouble filling the "job'' Are you looking for a partner or an employee.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

To bad you're on the opposite side of LA. Would love the opportunity, have you tried looking for people in the same industry on Linkedin?. Good luck with your search!


----------

